# Death of DIY



## FormerSelf

Interesting article here about the decline of manly Do-It-Yourselfers because of the change in male culture.

DIY is in decline because today's men are too soft - Telegraph


----------



## sidney2718

FormerSelf said:


> Interesting article here about the decline of manly Do-It-Yourselfers because of the change in male culture.
> 
> DIY is in decline because today's men are too soft - Telegraph


But don't forget that most "repairable" things today really aren't. They are designed to be disposed of once they break.

Even the things that can be fixed often need professionals. Car repair (besides some obvious things) now needs special computers to access the on-board diagnostics.


----------



## D.H Mosquito

I love DIY just not car mechanics i'm hopeless with engines i'm a damned good gardene:smthumbup:r and painter decorator and handy man about the house and friends if they fix my car


----------



## soccermom2three

My husband is always telling me about the younger guys that get hired at his job. Most don't know basic car maintenance, names of tools or what they do, and how to mow lawns. When he fixes something at the station house, they are all amazed.


----------



## soccermom2three

I think one of the cause is the elimination of shop classes in high school. My husband learned a lot in auto, wood and metal shop. His father didn't teach him a thing.


----------



## D.H Mosquito

My mechanic friend could beat me over the head all day with his spanners and it would never sink in however give me woodworking tools or gardening and interiorpainting and decorating and general handyman stuff then i'm your man just not those blooming oily unresponsive engines


----------



## ukdanielj

Since getting married recently, I'm even more aware that I have had absolutely no training in DIY (car, house, etc.)--not by my dad as a child, not at school. My concept was always to hire someone else to do everything. Now I find myself checking online for information about how to do basic car and home repairs. I want to learn more.


----------



## murphy5

hmm, a decline in DIY men, with simultaneous rise in transgender and crossdressers with amazing boob jobs? a coincidence? I think not.

You simply can not wield a framing hammer properly in thigh high stockings, stiletto heels, a push up corset, and crotchless panties.


----------



## southbound

I think a decline is an accurate observation. I think our culture has changed and kids just aren't interested in that kind of stuff as much. When I was a kid, I thought sawing boards, playing with tools, taking care of my bike, mowing, and things like that were fun, but there is too much other stuff going on today that seems to catch young guys interests.


----------



## whitehawk

depends for kids on who they're around l'd say to . like l've always loved working with my hands , fixing, making , restoring, art . l see this rub of on my daughter every day.

And then there's computers , ipads , jammed down their throat , hell a lot of them hardly even socialize or get outside normally anymore most of it's through ipads and kik and [email protected] locked in their bedrooms or on the couch . Surreal internet so called friendships .

For the guys , or women , it doesn't have to be that way at all. lf you wanna get into something or fix something , or do up something or make something , just DO it.
Have a go .

It doesn't matter whether your much good at it or not , who cares , just buy yourself some tools, have fun with it and have a go.


----------



## larry.gray

sidney2718 said:


> Even the things that can be fixed often need professionals. Car repair (besides some obvious things) now needs special computers to access the on-board diagnostics.


Since '96 all cars use the same diagnostics port. They're easier to diagnose now than they were before, because they tell you where the problem is.


----------



## Lone Shadow

I have 2 60's VWs that I turn my own wrenches on. Do I know what I'm doing? Hell no. I'm just not afraid to turn a wrench, and I have friends I can call to bail me out if I get in over my head. Newer cars though, I'll take a pass. 

Mowing the lawn isn't for me. I'll do it, but would just as happily pay someone else to do it. Most things around the house baffle me. I'll try, but my efforts usually end up costing me more money.


----------



## Pault

OK I was a tradesman. IN the past 10 years large DIY stores have noted dropping sales in that area while most trades still survive. Therefore someone doing the work. Some 20 years ago many young people in this case we'll stick with males were looking at the IT industry rather than tool trades, in addition more and more gaming machines hot the home market. In the past many young adult males would "help dad" around the house doing their "manly thing", The man of the house would have their "draw and cupboard" where all those wonderful odd screws, nuts bolts and bits off something were with reverence placed for times of apocalyptic disaster. No younger people have the disposable environment where many of the care and repair options have been removed. i.e. Much of the furniture, cupboards, cabinets etc are now chipboard (particle board in the US) therefore repair just isn't an option unless you have some expensive tools.

The days of collecting tools are gone. Many people have realised that a very basic too kit is all they need as anything else is money outlay for tools to sit in readiness. Now funds are aimed more at other leisure times
Add to this the issues now of finance ate mortgages. Many more people now rent and within their SLA they have a clause that work has to be over seen by a management agent who has to bring in qualified staff to do the most basic tasks around the home. 

More women are taking up DIY roles and one could say that at a time of demanded equality that's this one area where its expected.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DH and I have gotten really good at the DIY stuff.If we don't know what we're doing we always find multiple instructional vids on youtube or other sites.
It is definitely reasonable to say men in general and women too aren't into the DIY as much these days.Work hours are longer.Vacation time is a thing of the past for many people too.A lot of people are simply making a choice: spend what little free time you have doing things that make life worth living OR spend the time DIYing something when you could save time and maybe save money doing it another way. 

Sometimes we just have to admit DIY doesn't make sense for your lifestyle.
I don't think ladyboys and crossdressers have much to do with the decline in DIY. They're just as capable as the rest of the men and possibly even more creative in some avenues.


----------



## love=pain

As a contractor I can tell you some stories about men not knowing how to change a door knob, install a dryer vent etc(very basic repairs) it is funny and great for business.

I will extend this to women as well the amount of women who don't know how to cook or just the basics of household management is pretty bad as well (I don't want to be sexist just making a link how both men and women today fail at the standard skills most of us in our 40's and older grew up with)

Even my own wife didn't know how to cook very much when we got married and she is in her early 40's.

Getting back to men I have always thought there is a sense of pride in repairing your home and basic maintenance of your vehicle, like a farmer that works his land to produce food for his family.

The easy way is to have someone else fix things for you or go to a restaurant.
I am guilty too had someone cut my grass all summer, first time ever, mower broke and I didn't feel like fixing it, it was so easy to pay to have this service even if I felt like I was wasting money.


----------



## naiveonedave

I totally agree. I think too much emphasis in education on stuff that is not really practical hurts as well. My kids are finding it hard to get 'shop' classes in their college prep schedule.

I think it is a shame, because there is a lot of reward in DIY, not just the $.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I didn't learn a thing from my university professor father, but I did have wood shop from grades 4-6. 

What really got me into DIY was buying my first house and not having the money to pay someone to work on it. The other major factor was the show, This Old House, which really stripped away the mystery behind house repair and construction. 

My two oldest kids are only mildly interested in being handy. My youngest wants no part of it. Maybe that will change when/if they become home owners.


----------



## Racer

I've almost noted the opposite in a way. Home repairs are being hired... Sort of the Mr. Fixit stuff. But I know of ton of guys and girls tackling major things like bathrooms, kitchens, outdoor patios and such. I also notice a lot of 'hobbists' type DYI like home brewing, project cars, cooking, etc. 

I think what's changed is how people look at it. A leaky pipe isn't something you want to do when you get home. It's a problem. People hire specialists to fix problems. But projects are something else... people will tackle projects.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Racer, interesting point. There are still young people who want to tackle complex DIY projects, but there are services such as Angie's List, that claim to be able to find and vet professionals for small projects, like hanging wallpaper, that I would never consider hiring out.


----------



## Lone Shadow

There are so many other things that I enjoy doing though. I look at it like this:

(my $/hr)x(# of hrs) = X

To keep it simple for dyslexics like me: if I made $100/hr, and it's going to take me 5 hours to cut my grass, but I could pay a local kid $50 to do it, I'm going to pay the local kid to cut my grass while I spend some quality time with my kids. Between work, school, and BM's visiting, I don't get to spend as much time as I would like with my little demons during the week, so my weekends are theirs. Why spend half a day doing yard work, when I could be taking my kids fishing? Or to a car show?

I think Racer is spot on with his problem/project line of thinking. For me, the yard is a problem. Hanging wallpaper is a problem. Painting a room or building a deck? Those are projects. Projects are fun.


----------



## DoF

I'm a big do it your selfer, do EVERYTHING around the house, work on cars, outdoor work, heck even roofing this weekend....

Some men are simply not cut out for it, but if they have money to pay someone, more power to them.

SOMEONE will have to do these things.

In our house, it's me/kids.......I do it for cost saving but 2 other big reasons too:
Reason #1 - I like to get the sense of accomplishment
Reason #2- if you don't do it yourself, no one will care for your stuff as much as you do. I've paid "pros" to do things for me in the past, and they failed/tried taking advantage.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Of course 30 or 40 years ago cars NEEDED more fixing than they do now.


----------



## FormerSelf

Before I got ill, I DYI'd putting in wood flooring in our bedroom. I didn't grow up in an environment where I was shown or taught any of these things, so we really went past the point of no return when we tore out the carpet.

The best thing about DYI is that it isn't rocket science, but man, you sure do learn by trial and error! It just sucks because some errors can get pricey. Still, I feel a great sense of accomplishment when I look at how great my floor looks.

Great book on the art and mentality of trades work: Shop Class as Soulcraft: An Inquiry into the Value of Work by Matthew B. Crawford.


----------



## changedbeliefs

I'm a DIY-aholic. I've done a few bathrooms, a couple kitchens. I've done tile, installed hardwood floors, I can do basic plumbing and electrical, cabinet/carpentry/trim work, I took apart a washing machine and managed to get it back together. I usually do my own oil changes on my cars, I've replaced brakes and exhausts, installed a couple radios and other electrical toys. I love figuring out how to do new things, and work with my hands (my job is non-physical). My mantra is, "If I can't make it too much worse by trying to do it myself, might as well try." That kinda backfired once, I tried to replace the control arms on my truck, accidentally dropped it off the stands and snapped the halfshaft. But, turns out, it only cost me the same amount, all said and done, as it was supposed to to fix the control arm anyway, as my mechanic was willing to use the part I bought.

I hope this rubs off on my kids, I think it's just incredibly valuable to be able to work on, have knowledge of and be able to maintain the things in your life (home, car, etc...) yourself. Plus, variety of skills just keeps you mentally sharp, and I think contributes to a long life.


----------



## norajane

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH and I have gotten really good at the DIY stuff.If we don't know what we're doing we always find multiple instructional vids on youtube or other sites.
> It is definitely reasonable to say men in general and women too aren't into the DIY as much these days.Work hours are longer.Vacation time is a thing of the past for many people too.*A lot of people are simply making a choice: spend what little free time you have doing things that make life worth living OR spend the time DIYing something when you could save time and maybe save money doing it another way. *
> 
> Sometimes we just have to admit DIY doesn't make sense for your lifestyle.


My SO does his most of his own work on his car, his house, the lawn, everything. Sure, he saves money. But time? All these repair projects suck up so much of his free time that he barely has any left after work and his commute.

He seems to enjoy it, some of it anyway, but I'm not the least bit surprised that many people don't want to waste multiple precious summer weekends driving to Home Depot or Menards, buying wood, measuring and sawing wood, repairing the siding on their house and then painting it.


----------



## Ikaika

In terms of DIY... I don't with my cars, mainly because they are just diagnostically more complicated nowadays. And, not much fluid changes take place with an EV. 

As for basic plumbing (includes installing new toilets, faucet fixtures, new disposal, etc), electrical needs (new receptacles, switches, ceiling fan installation, new light fixtures, etc) and major appliance repair (even new models have not changed that much that one can't diagnose and fix) I do it only because I'm a cheap bastard and refuse to pay someone for something I know I can do myself. Do I like having to repair crap? Nope, but when you own a home your choices are limited. 

As for carpentry work, I'm not adept to that skill at all, however my BIL is a master carpenter (his career). The two of us tore all three of my bathrooms down and rebuilt them to my liking, and my wife's of course. Did this about 10 years ago. 

I should post a video on toilet replacement, here on TAM... I have to change out the boys toilet soon. Ugh.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

I do a lot of DIY not because of any innate manliness but because of innate cheapness. I can't stand the thought of paying someone $500 to do something I can probably do myself for $100 in parts. 

Some things, electricity, woodstoves etc I leave to the professionals because of the risks should I do it wrong. Most other stuff around the house I'll tackle. Everything I learned is by trial and error. First projects weren't the greatest however experience is a great teacher and the more I did something the better I got at it.

The other issue is contractors simply do not pay the same attention to detail that I do when it's my own home. I get a great sense of accomplishment out of a job well done.


----------



## DoF

norajane said:


> My SO does his most of his own work on his car, his house, the lawn, everything. Sure, he saves money. But time? All these repair projects suck up so much of his free time that he barely has any left after work and his commute.
> 
> He seems to enjoy it, some of it anyway, but I'm not the least bit surprised that many people don't want to waste multiple precious summer weekends driving to Home Depot or Menards, buying wood, measuring and sawing wood, repairing the siding on their house and then painting it.


Typical DIY mentality = whatever it takes to get the job done

Join him and help, it's quality time spent together.


----------



## FormerSelf

I love Nicole on Rehab Addict...she puts me to shame in terms of DIY and trade skills...although she hires out a lot of jobs for her projects, but dang! I guess it all depends on how you were raised, as she grew up spending summers with dad doing garage projects and reupholstery.








My stepfather was either out to sea, watching tv, or drinking. Yay childhood! *sad trombone again*

It's either you were raised to appreciate this kind of stuff or not. It's crazy, because you have a few fringe people into "maker" culture/ movement (mostly retconning steampunks that actually wanted to make real working stuff instead of the tired means of gluing sprockets and gears on costumes), but really it is just a revival of the things that most people once knew how to do already.


----------



## changedbeliefs

What I dig most about Nicole on Rehab Addict, is she salvages a LOT of those homes with just a metric ton of hard work. Cleaning and scrubbing and sanding....doesn't just tear out and buy new.


----------



## Cletus

I'm the DIYer from hell. Over the years, I've done it all. Replumbed an entire home. Roofing, pouring a foundation, building an 1800 square foot addition from the ground up to the composite shingles on top. Paint, tile, sheetrock, running a new service panel and all of the internal wiring, cabinetry, simple wood furniture. I have changed an engine and replaced a head gasket or two plus everything in between. And I'm a white collar software engineer by day that most people reflexively think shouldn't be allowed near tools. 

My father taught me and I taught my son the only important lesson - you can only succeed if you try. Yes, you're going to screw the pooch once in a while. If safety is a concern, get help, and in the end you'll have acquired yet another skill.


----------



## Racer

FrenchFry said:


> I'd rather pay a guy and enjoy the time with my husband outside rather than inside draining the thermal***allvalve..


I have wondered how much that affects things too. _Guy wants girl. Girl likes spending time sunning by the pool. By default, guy now likes sunning by the pool._

Or you can flip it... _Guy wants girl. Girl loves a sweaty man who can lay pipe. By default, guy wants to lay pipe all the time_... 

I sort of cringe at all the things I have or not have done to change the way my wife looks at me. So a 'sick' part of why I whip out the torch and pipe cutters when a leak springs instead of the phone book is that look in her eye and the added respect that her guy can do it.


----------



## norajane

FrenchFry said:


> Not all of us are Nicole from Rehab Addict. I'd rather pay a guy and enjoy the time with my husband outside rather than inside draining the thermal***allvalve.
> 
> It does change when you become homeowners but it's not really an attractive thing on my end.


I have to agree. If it isn't for fun, then it's a chore, and chores take time away from the fun. At my age, free time is more precious to me than money. 

This has been the summer of the wood siding. His house, his rental house, the two garages. Trim, siding, door and window frames, mending, replacing, patching, sanding, painting. We missed out on a lot of street fairs where we could have been eating ice cream or drinking beer as we listened to local bands in the street. And some free concerts in the park. I live near a baseball park, and we didn't go once this summer. And on and on.


----------



## larry.gray

Runs like Dog said:


> Of course 30 or 40 years ago cars NEEDED more fixing than they do now.


:iagree:

I think some forget just how bad they were.


----------



## DoF

changedbeliefs said:


> What I dig most about Nicole on Rehab Addict, is she salvages a LOT of those homes with just a metric ton of hard work. Cleaning and scrubbing and sanding....doesn't just tear out and buy new.


I'm not sure if I buy lot of the stuff they "portray" on the show.

It's like Property brothers and other shows, they show them hit a wall with the hammer......but you know darn well they have an entire crew come in right after and do the actual job.

The worst thing about shows like that is TIME SPAN. I know a LOT of people that don't have DIY experience watch it and say "hey that looks easy, let's do it".......without having a clue how much HARD work goes into EVERYTHING they do.

What they show in a 30 min or 1 hour show usually takes MONTHS to do hehe

Regardless, it's cool to see women involved in this sort of thing.


----------



## DoF

larry.gray said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I think some forget just how bad they were.


You know, I question that, especially since past 20 years I've spent a LOT of time working on "modern cars".

Sure way back when engines had to be rebuild and all of that but at least everything else was pretty solid.

Now days, your engine and tranny might last you a long time, but everything around the engine that enables it to work proper will disintegrate. hehe. Cars are NOT made to last for a GOOD reason. No company wants you to buy a car ONCE and that's it. They want you to buy one every 3-5 years.

PS. I saved WELL over $20000 maintaining my cars over past 20 years. I do Oil changes as well, EVERYTHING but tires. Back 20 years ago I had FREE oil changes from VW and even "pros" couldn't get it right as they have over tightened my drain plug, didn't put in the oil I gave them (synthetic) and didn't even change my oil filter once. 

If I want it done right, I do it myself. Even if it means I have to PAY (and I did, as oil changes were free.......I would prefer if they didn't touch my car......)

I also fix/maintain my families cars.........and I would recommend people to stay as far away from German cars as possible. Over the years of working on them (PS> I used to be a HUGE Euro snob.......no more)....I've learned that German Engineering = overly expensive and complex, for NO apparent reason.

If you lease of change cars out every 3 years, ignore it. If you keep it for long time....STAY AWAY!


----------



## DoF

FrenchFry said:


> Not all of us are Nicole from Rehab Addict. I'd rather pay a guy and enjoy the time with my husband outside rather than inside draining the thermal***allvalve.
> 
> It does change when you become homeowners but it's not really an attractive thing on my end.


Whatever floats that boat is what I say.

Life is not all about fun, fixing thigns here and there never really effected my relationship or took anything away from it as wife and I invest TONS of time together anyways. 

But I can see it play a big part if that wasn't the case.

Regardless, it comes down to what you can/can't afford as well. I simply cannot pay someone 100-200 bucks every time they come out to my house.

Past 20 years, there is only 1 person I ever hired......my accountant. 

Everything else = me


----------



## Forest

Not trying to start a war of the sexes, but every time I read one of these articles mentioning the decline of the male race I get the same question in my head.

Over the last 50 years we've learned about so many "wrong" things men do or did, and society has pushed to change attitudes. Men need to do more of this, less of that, etc. So much needed to be fixed.

So what is it about women that has been fixed in that same time frame? What were they doing wrong? (other than letting men always run the show)


----------



## sidney2718

larry.gray said:


> Since '96 all cars use the same diagnostics port. They're easier to diagnose now than they were before, because they tell you where the problem is.


Yes, but I believe that every maker has a private program for reading the data. There was a court case about this because private shops felt (correctly in my opinion) that they were being pushed out of the repair business due to the large number of different programs they'd have to buy.

I never heard how that came out. I do know that local repair shops are vanishing.


----------



## sidney2718

larry.gray said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I think some forget just how bad they were.


Not me. I remember all too well. Back in the mid 40's we'd drive to New York from Philadelphia to see family. We never left without checking the spare and making sure we had the tire repair kit on board. And of course we had a couple of cans of oil with us.

And when buying a new car, my father would compile a list of things that needed fixing or tightening. There were rarely fewer than 25 items on the list.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

sidney2718 said:


> Yes, but I believe that every maker has a private program for reading the data. There was a court case about this because private shops felt (correctly in my opinion) that they were being pushed out of the repair business due to the large number of different programs they'd have to buy.
> 
> I never heard how that came out. I do know that local repair shops are vanishing.


I take my cars to an independent mechanic and he was telling me that he has the equipment to read the codes being thrown by the vehicle but he has to pay big bucks to each manufacturer to update the software that translates the codes to something meaningful. Each time they modify equipment they might add new codes. 

He tries to make friends in all of the dealer service departments so that he can avoid the updates and just call a friend for a favor.


----------



## Personal

Since I loath doing DIY and only reluctantly and very rarely ever set foot in a hardware store. I find the following quote from that article rather amusing amusing:



> DIY is in decline because today's men are too soft
> 
> There is an additional benefit in doing DIY: you get more sex. A study by sociologists at the University of Washington found that couples who follow traditional gender roles around the house – wives doing the cooking, cleaning and shopping; men doing the DIY and fettling the car – reported greater sexual frequency.


Despite the fact I don't fettle the car, do DIY and yard work, apparently I (at least according to the above mentioned study enjoy more sex than most at a frequency of at least 4-6 times a week.

On the other hand my wife does the yard work with almost zero input from me (although we do pay a gardener who comes around every few weeks), while we both share the cooking, cleaning and shopping.

I have absolutely no idea how to do plumbing, although I do know how to put washers in taps.

I have no idea how to do the electrics for a house. Although I do know how to build and maintain a military K Phone switchboard and top up and charge the radio batteries for a military FFR Land Rover (since I did a Regimental Signallers Course a long time ago.

I have absolutely no idea how to pour a foundation, mix cement, lay bricks, lay tiles, install a kitchen or anything similar. Although I do know how to make fighting pits with sleeping bays and OHP, stake machine guns with fixed limits or fixed lines and erect Cat1/Cat2/Cat3 wire and LWE.

I also don't know much about cars, although I do vaguely know what a distributor is and what it does, and likewise have a vague idea of how a piston engine works. Yet I have never pulled a car apart or tried to fix one either since I know that I have little interest or inclination in such endeavours. The only thing I really know about cars is how to change a tire and where to check the oil and put the fuel, coolant, and windscreen wash in.

All of the above said, I do know how to use chisels, planes, nails, hammers, saws, axes, drills, spanners screwdrivers, belt sanders, wood and metal lathes and various other ephemera.

Yet I have no desire to use any such items unless I absolutely have to. Since for me I find such activity rather boring and likewise have never felt particularly manly or virile doing such activity, since it's just a chore and my masculinity isn't tied up in my knowledge of "how to wire a plug".

I also suspect if I took the time to do DIY, I would have less time to have great conversations, great sex, listen to great music, render paintings of naked men and women, read great books, play computer games, visit art galleries & great restaurants and enjoy great theatre & concerts.

I'll also add that the following from Martin Daubney's article regarding the demise of DIY is nothing more than hysterical hyperbole:



> DIY is in decline because today's men are too soft
> 
> Which is bad enough, before you begin to ask whether the decline in DIY is actually indicative of a deeper malaise in masculinity.
> 
> DIY used to make us feel manly. We’d chuck on a tool belt, press our power drill’s trigger – perhaps while even growling – and feel the testosterone course through our veins.
> 
> The trouble is, being a man – in the old-fashioned sense – is deeply unfashionable, naff almost, these days.
> 
> At some point this century, bombarded by an agonizingly right-on, feminist, PC doctrine through the liberal media, many men decided it was time to stop being men and embrace their inner sister.


According to Daubney's flawed reasoning I and other men like me are somehow less masculine and more like their mother because they don't do DIY. Yet I don't recall my mother ever joining the Army at 17 and subsequently serving 10 years in Infantry Corps and later 4 years in Intelligence Corps as an NCO like I did.

The measure of a man does not rest on DIY.


----------



## thenub

I bought a code reader off of eBay that sends the codes to my phone through Bluetooth or wifi. I downloaded the app and can pull the trouble codes, clear the check engine light or watch things like rpm, temp. fuel trim etc. it's nice to be able to use the code reader on any post 1996 vehicle. Makes diagnosing problems easier but they don't tell you if the problem is a sensor or the wiring controlling the sensor. But it narrows the amount of time spent under the hood considerably. 
Besides repairing my own vehicles at home, I will also tackle anything that comes up. I'll do anything from drywall work to building kitchens to wiring a light or a machine requiring specialized controls such as magnetic starters. My wife is also quite adept at drywall and repairing vacuum cleaners small plumbing jobs, oil changes in her 4x4 and pool maintenance just to name a few. I think it's kind of sexy when she fires up the compressor and grabs the impact gun and changes her tires. 
The way I look at it, if a person really wants to do something, they will actively learn how to do it. Whether it's by watching YouTube videos, books or just by asking people for guidance. I just hope I can get my daughters interested in using air nailers, table saws, welder sand milling machines. Most importantly I want them to use their brains. I work in building maint. I see a lot of peoples so called handy work. A lot of it is comical and some of it is downright dangerous.
DIY is not quite dead, it will flourish for the current generation as soon as someone developed an app for it


----------



## john117

I had nearly 300k miles in my Saab 900 SPG and none of the problems was engine or transmission. It was always HVAC, windshield wiper pump this, radiator that (how does the RADIATOR fail)... 

On my current car pretty much anything requires disassembly of the silly thing as it's jam packed (Mini Cooper S).


----------



## CH

Youtube and the internet. I've learned how to do alot of little jobs around the house from it. From light plumbing (changing out fixtures, toilets (not my favorite at all)) to gardening, painting rooms, etc....

Also from doing minor work on my car. But alas I don't have the time I used to or the energy from when I was younger and my knees are shot from playing hockey through the years. So I usually just hire someone to do it unless it's a day job where I can get it done in a couple of hours and it won't destroy my knees.


----------



## Fozzy

I'm not particularly handy under normal circumstances, but I'm a master of on the fly "oh sh*t" patch jobs. A lot of my knowledge of car repairs come about as a result of breaking down in the middle of nowhere. 

I once had a clogged fuel filter on an old beater and couldn't get it to stay running one night. So in a dark parking lot with a pair of vice grips I attempted to remove the fuel filter. I ended up snapping the metal fuel line instead, crimping it in the process. A quick walk down to auto zone, I located a small pipe cutter, a length of rubber tube, a couple of clamps....and a fuel filter. Patched the whole thing up in the dark. It wasn't pretty, and it wasn't "right", but it made my car roll.

Poverty and necessity are fantastic fuel for creativity.


----------



## SpinDaddy

I think there are factors more far reaching than the supposed “feminization” of men underlying this phenomena – which I observe isn’t just a decline in DYI but in other activities like the amount of Fathers that participate with their children in activities like Scouting, camping, hunting and the like.


*The Work Week.* I don’t know anybody that works a 40-hour week. When I was growing up my old man, if he worked a 50-60 hour week, it was to bring in some extra money. For me, it’s a given and not having the company Blackberry on me at all times – unthinkable. 30-40 years ago in my profession, if someone knocked out 2,000 billable hours a year they were a “rising star”; anymore that is an expected baseline of performance.

*Technology.* I look at the two vehicles we’ve got right now (08’ Volvo and 13’ Subaru) and they are fantastic vehicles, they hardly ever have problems, are predictable and always run but I don’t think there is a damn thing I can do to them the way I tinkered with my first vehicles (64’ F-100 and 71’ Jeep). I mean, I love ABS, EFI Satellite Navigation and all that other crap but there is something to be said for an old air cooled VW engine and a carburetor.

*Economics.* As a youngster the old man and I built our first personal computer from a Heathkit. There are still computers you can effectively build yourself but frankly it’s less costly just to buy one and the driving factor in most DIY is to save a few bucks.

*A Litigious Society and Crap from China.* I’ve been itching to build a couple gas-powered go-karts with my two kids lately but you know there is only (1) manufacturer of go-kart kits left in the United States. The other 12 or so gone the way of bankruptcy after product liability lawsuits and the fact that you can buy a fully constructed Chinese go-kart for about half the price it’d be to build the kit.

Anyhow – those are my thoughts.


----------



## texasoutlaw82

I think the death of DIY is in part because people tend to quit when met with adversity. Just last night, my daughter and I were going over her math review and I gave her a simple instruction and she bucked me saying she couldn't(mind you she learned the information in a previous grade). She hemmed and hawed at the notion of being forced to sit there until she figured the problem out.

I use this example because like I stated before that some people have a tendency to just "give up" and this ideology is passed down to future generations.

I personally feel blessed because my dad made me mow the lawn, fix things around the house, and work on my first cars. I learned how to do a lot because he pushed me.


----------



## Amplexor

I'm a pretty serious DIY-er when it comes to home improvement. My dad was "handy" but did not teach me the skills I have now. Got some basics in shop class but again not what I know today. I would say my initial interest came 50% from economics and 50% for the challenge. 

At our previous house I converted the attic space to a master suite. With the exception of running HVAC and plumbing the rest was on me. It was about a 5 month project. Our current house was a diamond int the rough and we've put a lot of money into it. Initially I did it all but as I've gotten older I just don't have the same drive. Economics is less of a problem so the last three majors we have done were hired out with the exception of painting. 

My DIY drive is now focused on carpentry. I build furniture. I can work at my own pace in the shop and my wife isn't down on me because one of the bathrooms has been out of order for three weeks due to a project. It's nice to work on a project for a few hours on the weekend but be able to walk away from it at your leisure. 

My kids never had shop class and have shown no interest in DIY type projects. I guess they know the ole man would love to help once they purchase a home.


----------



## F-102

Face it. Most things that need fixing today require a graduate degree in electronics engineering just to set up!


----------



## john117

F-102 said:


> Face it. Most things that need fixing today require a graduate degree in electronics engineering just to set up!



And if you were there to see how a lot of what gadgets you use are designed, even a graduate EE degree is often not enough to troubleshoot or fix things


----------



## heartsbeating

sidney2718 said:


> But don't forget that most "repairable" things today really aren't. They are designed to be disposed of once they break.
> 
> Even the things that can be fixed often need professionals. Car repair (besides some obvious things) now needs special computers to access the on-board diagnostics.


Good point. 

We've just bought a property that needs a ride on. The previous owners left the old one with the house... which sounded great until we discovered it doesn't work. Whenever he's had the chance over the last few weekends, my husband has been out there tinkering with it, tried a new battery, checked this and that, reading online and watching youtube clips. He finally conceded that it wasn't going to work and he'd done all he could do. He called upon a professional. Hubs was kinda proud when the guy said he'd not been called out to a machine that had already been looked at to this level. Turns out though, it needs a new engine. Or we buy a new one. Hubs said it's lasted all these years and is built to last so he's inclined to just get a new engine and take care of it. 

And then he started talking about robotics and surely that's the future. Last we spoke about the mower situation, he was showing me robotic models on youtube.


----------



## Fozzy

Robots with blades going hundreds of RPM's. What could go wrong?


----------



## heartsbeating

Our new home is quite old. At the core, she's beautiful and reliable but needs a little care. She deserves work and attention to ensure she remains strong. We are viewing her as a long-term labor of love.

My husband was actively involved with the renovations of a couple of houses we bought. That's when the thrill of it hit him - just by giving it a try and doing the thing. 

He feels that when things are too comfy and easy, we can become dull, whereas when we're challenged we are forced to become stronger. In his home-life, he demonstrates some of his values. The way he cooks and cares for his cast iron skillets that are about 90 years old; of restoring life into old houses; taking interest in how things are made and being made to last. However he does also love the latest gadgets and toys. Despite viewing clips of robotic lawn mowers together (hello married life!) he'll likely persist with the old mower and replace the engine. He's the beautiful balance to my impatience and impulsiveness.


----------



## heartsbeating

Fozzy said:


> Robots with blades going hundreds of RPM's. What could go wrong?


I'm sure the Jetsons didn't have any issues with it! 

The blades can go back when going over a toy or something on the grass so as not to cut through the object and/or damage the blades. Some didn't do so well with following the boundary line though or going up an incline. The rest I'll save for interesting conversation over dinner with friends. I kid!


----------



## heartsbeating

Many women I know are self reliant and visit home improvement stores so how does that translate to the decline in sales? Making other news, tools can be expensive. A tool swap is a good idea. When we were living in new apartments, we barely needed to think about anything related to our home or DIY. Everything was looked after by building management. Heck even the inside of our apartment was temperature controlled year round. That life was just a bit too comfy and easy though. Where's the fun in that?!


----------



## john117

Fozzy said:


> Robots with blades going hundreds of RPM's. What could go wrong?



A former team member worked on those a while. They are intended for golf courses and such where mowing can be done at odd hours...


----------



## F-102

john117 said:


> And if you were there to see how a lot of what gadgets you use are designed, even a graduate EE degree is often not enough to troubleshoot or fix things


I can't even get the things out of the box!


----------



## Ynot

Lots of good points on the thread. I think something else to keep in mind is that compared to even just a few decades ago, we are all less adept at DIY today. How many of us felled the trees and sawed the logs that became our homes? I am guessing quite a bit smaller percentage of the population than in centuries past, even accounting for population growth.
I say this as someone who pursued the DIY lifestyle for may years. Over the years I have done just about any DIY project around the house that one can think of. From masonry to plumbing, wiring, HVAC, drywall, mudding, painting, roofing, carpentry etc, etc. I have rebuilt a Ford 8N tractor and did as much of my own car maintenance as possible. I used to mow 3 acres of grass and had a large garden. My problem was I became a slave to it. Every decision I made involved some calculation of time spent away from projects, to my own detriment. While I enjoyed the sense of accomplishment I got, it became a weight not worth bearing.
I now live in an apartment. Once the dog is gone (very old at present) I will be free to use my time for other pursuits - travel for instance. Call me less manly if you like, but in some ways I feel liberated from my yoke. It is true that most things today are simply made to be replaced and not maintained.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

My H likes to DIY, but he seems to mess up as much as he fixes. We are on our third disposal in our house. He and his dad replaced one together. It failed in about a year. He replaced that one on his own and less than a year later the pipe under the sink leaks. If there's water in the sink and you run the disposal, water shoots out of the pipe and around the cabinet doors!

So I ask him to call a plumber this time. He doesn't say he will and he doesn't say he won't (he's that way).

So today he tries to fix the pipe. Ends up breaking a part in the faucet. Now he has to fix both things. He's made 2 trips to the hardware store already, purchased tools for the job, and I wonder if in the end we'll have to get a professional in here. We've been without a kitchen sink most of today. Wish he would just call a plumber.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Used to be you could replace something like a bridge rectifier yourself in a TV today it's all surface mount super-assemblies where if some eeprom conks out you have to swap out a $700 daughter board.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Runs like Dog said:


> Used to be you could replace something like a bridge rectifier yourself in a TV today it's all surface mount super-assemblies where if some eeprom conks out you have to swap out a $700 daughter board.


The manufacturers don't want you to fix it... they want you to buy a new one.


----------



## john117

I work in product design R&D for one such manufacturer and all the manufacturing engineers and bean counters really care is DFM/DFA (design for manufacturing / assembly).


----------



## Cletus

SurpriseMyself said:


> The manufacturers don't want you to fix it... they want you to buy a new one.


That's _not_ the reason they're built that way.

The old TV with the bridge rectifier that you could change weighed in at 250 lbs. and burned 500 watts. You don't just desolder a 100 pin ASIC on a motherboard when it goes bad.


----------



## john117

My lab technician has been known to do just that... She does have the hands of a neurosurgeon and a Mantis 3D stereoscopic microscope... 

But in general you're right.... I look at stuff we sold 15 years ago and can't help but laugh at them...


----------



## Forest

I gotta say, that it really does all fit, in the big picture. 

#1 If the people that make money of selling these building materials say its in decline, they're probably right. In Britain, its probably more pronounced than in the US. They are always more "progressive" or ahead of the US. In the US, Home Depot and Lowes are constantly pumping millions into ads to try and coax folks into DIY projects lately. Wonder why? To foster DIY, and make money.

#2. Look around you. If you're over 50, you know that people today are generally less capable of manual work that our predecessors. Urbanization is ongoing, and exacerbates this. Out in the sticks, people still build, butcher and grow their own, but they are rapidly dying out.

#3 What could your grandpa do that the typical man today cannot? Lots. We can all list our accomplishments, but your average 20 something spendaholic cannot do near what your grandpa did with his hands when he was 20 something.


----------



## john117

As people get older and acquire nicer things it's a big risk to DIY something that could cost serious problems of not done correctly.

I consider myself a very good landscaping / house painting / trim carpentry type DIY'er but will not touch electrical or plumbing. Except low voltage stuff like home network, distributed audio and video... I have one of my friends, both a BSEE and licensed electrician, do the electrical work. 

The house we live in is quite the McMansion  and any messed up DIY project will impact resale value...


----------



## Wiltshireman

I'm nearly 50 so I can't claim to speak for the "younger generation" but I know what I can and can't handle when it comes to household or motoring projects.

I am quite "handy" but even some of the jobs I am capable of I have to leave to the professionals for legal reasons (gas works, new electrical distribution boards) or because I do not have the tools or equipment needed (No ramps / engine hoist for the car). There are also tasks I choose not to do as the amount of time the job would take out weights the money I would save (dry stone walling) or where I can't do the job to a high enough standard (finish plastering).

IMHO attempting jobs that are beyond your ability (without expert guidance) can and will lead to greater expense in the long run and could be dangerous or even potentially fatal.


----------



## Satya

I really love that my better half is so into DIY. It really is a lost art. He's done some amazing things to his home, built a barn and shed, makes functional furniture, has electrician skills... Im constantly amazed at what he can do. I have asked him to let me help the next time he is working on a larger project so that I can be an apprentice of sorts.  

It's a vast difference from the guys I've dated for the last 2 years... None of them could do anything half as handy, but they were also a bit younger.


----------



## BookOfJob

john117 said:


> I work in product design R&D for one such manufacturer and all the manufacturing engineers and bean counters really care is DFM/DFA (design for manufacturing / assembly).


I guess not much goes into the direction of 'design for repair-ability'?


----------



## john117

BookOfJob said:


> I guess not much goes into the direction of 'design for repair-ability'?



Of course not . Everything is to minimize build cost.


----------



## OhGeesh

FormerSelf said:


> Interesting article here about the decline of manly Do-It-Yourselfers because of the change in male culture.
> 
> DIY is in decline because today's men are too soft - Telegraph


IDK about that!! My take is often there is someone who can do the task far better than you can especially nowadays. My first house I did the kitchen, sheetrock, knocked out a wall, because I had too. I was broke!!

My current house when it was damaged by a hurricane I just paid some Mexicans to do the sheetrock and roofing, paid another local painter to do the inside, and Lowe's did the kitchen.

It was relatively cheap and saved me a ton of stress and time. It's not because I'm soft it's because I have the means to pay someone else to do it. They were about 10x faster than I would have been doing it myself anyway.


----------



## FormerSelf

For me, the issue is not so much what is more economical or time-saving (even though those are too very strong factors to consider nowadays in this busy world), it's just cool to be the guy who can be like this:


----------



## BaxJanson

The pendulum swings both ways. My experience with the younger men of the up-and-coming generation is revealing a wealth of self-drivenness. Anyone can learn the basics of any skill from youtube, Ebay's got all the parts you could need - if not Craigslist. More than that, though, They've grown up with buying everything made right off the shelf, and a driving need to have something unique. What better way to assuage that need, along with ones own powerful individualism than to build it oneself? I see quite a resurgence in the future - say, 15 years.


----------



## awake1

Of the guys i know about my own age (33) none are into DIY. 

I think economics are the main reason people DIY. Replacing a 400 part in a car, and adding on another 500 in labor is a huge expense. 

3 years ago i didnt know how to do anything. Now I can put down subfloor, joists, frame walls, plumbing, install a furnace or waterheater, run new wires, pretty much anything that needs done. I learned it all on my own or online. No one really taught me. 

It's not complicated, you just have to be prepared to take your time and redo the job if it's not right. Ask questions if you know knowledgeable people. 

There's a self power in having a bag of mechanics tools and general house tools. Those tools and me are attached. They open a new world up. 

And really, the basics aren't even that expensive.

I'm one of those people who stop in the tool isle and ooh and aww over then. I never in a million years thought that would be me. 

Had i told anyone 5 years ago what i'd be able to do in such a short time they would have laughed. 

For cars, just FYI, many auto parts places will hook your car up to a handheld scanner and tell you what's wrong for free.


----------



## larry.gray

BookOfJob said:


> I guess not much goes into the direction of 'design for repair-ability'?


It all depends on what you're designing. I spend a lot of time worrying about how the products I design are going to be diagnosed and repaired. We always have our service trainer tear apart a unit from every prototype round and take his advice on how we could make it easier.

Figure that a typical repairman is going to charge $75 to $100 an hour. Commercial / Industrial / Technician repair folks will charge $150 or more an hour. You figure out if it's worth fixing based on that. Only expensive, complex things get fixed. 


Often it's a shotgun approach where a bunch of stuff is replaced all at once hoping it fixed the problem.


----------



## DTO

larry.gray said:


> Since '96 all cars use the same diagnostics port. They're easier to diagnose now than they were before, because they tell you where the problem is.


They do use the same port, but the software required for different cars might vary. Then you still need to have the tools and equipment to do the work.

Sometimes it just does not pay, especially when you consider that mechanics often can get parts cheaper than we can at a retail auto supply store.


----------



## john117

Here's an example of idiotic design. We have a higher end treadmill that makes a screeching sound from the motor. The EE and ME dudes at work and the service tech all diagnosed correctly as the grounding brush needs replacing. The motor is a commercial grade 2HP but is not likely serviceable..... So either live with the noise or pay $500 to replace...

The same EE replaced the starter brushes in my old car so I know he knows his stuff...


----------



## larry.gray

DTO said:


> They do use the same port, but the software required for different cars might vary. Then you still need to have the tools and equipment to do the work.
> 
> Sometimes it just does not pay, especially when you consider that mechanics often can get parts cheaper than we can at a retail auto supply store.


Online parts houses have kept prices more honest. Personally I use rockauto.com but there are others just as good.

I just had a part that the dealer wanted $380 for, and got it from rockauto for $130.


----------



## Shoto1984

My dad taught me a lot though I'll never come close to his skills. I also started working construction trades during summers in high school and college. The internet is also an amazing resource and can help you up the learning curve on almost anything. A buddy of mine just reworked his Penn International reels piece by piece watching a pro do it on his iPad (he has a pencil in his mouth to tap the pause button so his greezy hand didn't touch the iPad) I find myself doing the $$$ vs. time calculation a lot and hiring someone more often as I get older and now with kids in the picture. I will say that just having the knowledge and understanding of how things work is a huge advantage though. I can read a set of plans and walk a job knowing what doesn't look right. I can ask questions that tell a tradesman that I know what and why he's doing "x" If you're going to try and sell me on something you'd better be ready to explain it in detail and it better make sense.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Another advantage of having the knowledge and understanding is that it gives you the ability to spot the low bidders who don't know what they are doing. I'm not saying that a higher bid automatically means better quality, but a good contractor doesn't need to work for peanuts. 

Some fly by night contractors go cheap on everything... materials, inspections, untrained help. When you get an estimate that seems too good to be true it usually is. 

The house we are in now has an addition that was put on by the previous owners. The floor of the addition was really springy. When I ripped the subfloor off (because it was over an inaccessible crawl space) I was expecting to see rot, but what was there was actually undersized joists for a twelve foot span. 

There's no way a legit contractor would make that mistake, and there's no way that was inspected either! 

I'm not an engineer or a contractor but I can read a joist span table. In any major work we've had estimated I always asked the contractor what size the joists and rafters will be and whether they use plywood or OSB. The ones that are surprised by the question are ones that I rule out.


----------



## Duke

sidney2718 said:


> But don't forget that most "repairable" things today really aren't. They are designed to be disposed of once they break.
> 
> Even the things that can be fixed often need professionals. Car repair (besides some obvious things) now needs special computers to access the on-board diagnostics.


Where there's a will, there's a way! That's why I have thousands of dollars tied up in tools and two laptops just for the garage. Costs too much to take cars in to a mechanic. My oldest is 18, he took shop classes and is pursuing an engineering degree. He needs a car to get around, I only had money for an old one, so of course he has to work on it!

I realize most guys aren't gung ho car nuts like me, but Lowe's and Home Depot are doing good business, though maybe it's not twentysomethings doing all the shopping there.


----------



## heartsbeating

And not that anyone cares but... hubs and I decided in the end that we ought to get a new ride-on after all. Sometimes it does pay to just go that route. We're looking at which model - or rather, he is. He's read up and researched to the point of almost being an expert. God, they're expensive though!

I'll admit I'm getting a bit excited about it. How times have changed. A friend's husband has a cowboy hat and she placed this on my head to wear - there was wine involved. Still, I'm all about the ride-on with the appropriate hat-wear. I do predict the novelty may wear off for me after an hour or two, but at least there's a cup holder for hubs to stay hydrated.


----------



## Methuselah

DIY is dead for two reasons: first, items have become disposable; second, they are so technically complicated you need an advanced degree in computer or electronics engineering to work on them.

Case in point: when I was a youngster, changing a wheel on the cart was easy. Tell the donkey to stop, get out of the cart, undo a pin or two, slide the old wheel off, and then repeat the process in reverse order.

Changing a tire on your car? completely different beast nowadays. You just can't change the tire. no no no no no... you have to worry about the antilock braking sensor, the tire pressure sensor, the tire rotation sensor, the lug-nut torque sensor, and the tread depth sensor. Plus you have to take it to the dealer to have them reset the computer to turn off the "service required" light on the dash board. Why bother? that's what AAA is for.


----------



## Married but Happy

I used to fix or install all kinds of stuff around the house (chimneys, doors, windows, decks), except for big projects. We're about to turn the garage into an exercise, laundry, and storage room. I've been doing all the demolition of old sheet rock and insulation, prep work, etc., but I'm hiring the rest out, except for finish work and painting. It will get done much faster and with less stress on me! The biggest expense (and not a DIY project) will be installing open cell foam insulation for the entire house and garage.


----------



## Cletus

Methuselah said:


> Changing a tire on your car? completely different beast nowadays. You just can't change the tire. no no no no no... you have to worry about the antilock braking sensor, the tire pressure sensor, the tire rotation sensor, the lug-nut torque sensor, and the tread depth sensor. Plus you have to take it to the dealer to have them reset the computer to turn off the "service required" light on the dash board. Why bother? that's what AAA is for.


Guess I'll have to throw away that tire mounting jig in my garage. Useless piece of junk.


----------



## Racer

Cletus said:


> Guess I'll have to throw away that tire mounting jig in my garage. Useless piece of junk.


Lol... and forget about setting the bead using good ole carb cleaner spray (or stealing your wife's hairspray), a match down the valve stem and a show of explosive force to 'fix' something in a totally wreckless potentially life threatening sort of way. 

That hair is on our knuckles specifically located just to be burned off to give us that wonderful resultant burnt hair cologne of "men being men, doing manly stuff that burns hair"... Poor sissy boys now have to go get waxed or use lasers... wtf?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Methuselah said:


> Changing a tire on your car? completely different beast nowadays.


Hyundai's don't have spare tires anymore.


----------



## 66impala

What has happened: Im a kid from the 70's, im late 40s now, my dad was a wwII vet. My dad and his friends only told you what you could accomplish, In todays society Everyone tells you what not to do because you might get hurt, or because someone is going to sue.

Boys my age built models, you had to read and follow directions (blueprints) to make the model. Erector sets, you built things that could actually work when done and then you took them apart and started a new project. Model rockets, (physics) build rocket, pick correct engine, calculate distance ect. We repaired our own bicycles. 

As a adult: I just bought a 300k home for 200k because it was left empty for 3yrs, needed 30k in material to bring up to par, I did all work myself and we live in a home we otherwise couldnt afford.


----------



## lordmayhem

I've taught my oldest son how to change out the brake pads so last night he needed the rear brakes changed on his car, so I just bought the brake pads, then brought in to the base auto hobby shop and watched him. The only reason I even watched in the first place was because he's not allowed in the bay by himself and I'm the sponsor. If it wasn't winter, we'd do it in the garage, and I'd just buy the brake pads and tell him to have at it. 

I think at a bare minimum, a man should at least know how to change the oil and the brakes of a vehicle.


----------



## Racer

Ok... got to admit this. I've got a '08 BMW M3. The low brake fluid light popped on. Pop the hood and it should be off the master cylinder near the firewall... Um.. nope. There's a cover there. Sort of feel around the cover and feel a air filter. Look in the drivers manual; It's silent about how to fill it. Also note this car does not even have a dipstick to check oil, battery is somewhere hidden in the trunk, and has a billion sensors and gizmos.

It took me a lot of googling to figure out I have to take off that stupid cover, remove the filter for the heater, and it's hidden under all that. I'm also hoping that is what the weird squeel is under the hood that started up. Even trying to reach down to the serpentine belt to see what sort of shape it's in was impossible without pulling more plastic. I can understand why some choose not to work on them now.

Oh and get this... my battery is probably dying and showing the symptoms (which are weird like a slow clock and resetting the trip computer). The car is smart enough to turn off all the accessories like the hands free entry and running lights and pre-ventilation stuff and anything that might run while the engine is off (like your trip computer memory). Replacing the battery does require pulling trunk liners. And... when you replace it, you have to have it 'registered' with the car's computer so the alternator knows and can monitor it to keep it from getting overcharged or undercharging the thing. Only certified BMW service centers have the equipment to do that.

So it's one thing to figure out how to do.... a whole other thing to invest the stupid time to do it yourself.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Back in the way before I had a ratty TR6 that burned oil like a third world air strike and it was a bear to work on but at least it was possible. Same with an an old Corvair Monza and an MGBGT. Sure they were horrid little beasts to constantly screw with but you could do it. I mean there's only about 2 or 3 ways to yank the top of the engine off off and replace the pushrods and valves. Push came to shove on my Datsun 1600 (that's a 510 to you people) string up a block and tackle on a tree and hoist the whole engine out and replace whatever needed. Today you 'void' the warranty if you use the wrong oil on your Audi.


----------



## Racer

I feel for you Runs... 
I've got a LandRover 88. F'n brits! If it stop dripping oil... you are out (though it is also I believe a rust inhibitor keeping bare steel like your entire frame slathered in 'engine drippins'). Lucas wiring... ya... let's make them all white, and for giggles, make the insulation heat sensitive so it melts together into one big white plastic blob with copper. Reminds me of grandma's hard candy dish where it was all stuck together.. And for the love of God, FELT IS NOT A GOOD GASKET MATERIAL!


----------



## john117

Not to mention Lucas electrical systems...


----------



## Cletus

Racer said:


> So it's one thing to figure out how to do.... a whole other thing to invest the stupid time to do it yourself.


You only made one mistake. You bought a Beamer.


----------



## Runs like Dog

john117 said:


> Not to mention Lucas electrical systems...


Lucas: Prince of Darkness. Your headlights work fine. Until it rains of course.


----------



## Cletus

Runs like Dog said:


> Lucas: Prince of Darkness. Your headlights work fine. Until it rains of course.


Where I live, it rains all of the time.

But that reminds me of a recall on my 2001 Civic where the headlight harness would break contact. It happened to me before the official recall - 60 mph down a two-lane country road in the dark of night, no street lights, nothing, when the headlights drop out.

Boy howdy, the recall included a repair for the harness and a complimentary pair of underwear.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Cletus said:


> You only made one mistake. You bought a Beamer.


I've rarely had weird problems with BMW. Only 2 really. One was a total loss after the transmission conked out and replacing it was estimated at over $9,000. The other had at outboard oil sump that was designed rather strangely so that pulling a very hard right turn at speed would pull the oil level off the siphon hole and starve the engine of oil. The fix is retrofit an aux electrical oil pump in the sump. Also not worth it.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Cletus said:


> Boy howdy, the recall included a repair for the harness and a complimentary pair of underwear.


that kind of sux, surprise engineering alert


----------



## Fozzy

I'm in the process of fixing our Kitchenaid stand mixer. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Cletus

Fozzy said:


> I'm in the process of fixing our Kitchenaid stand mixer. Does that count for anything?


Depends on what you do when you're done.

If you hand it over to you wife and say "Make me some muffins", then yes.

If you make the muffins yourself, not so much.


----------



## ocotillo

Fozzy said:


> I'm in the process of fixing our Kitchenaid stand mixer. Does that count for anything?


Not if it's only brushes. -Then again, how many people younger than us actually know what brushes are?


----------



## john117

Doesn't matter if we do or not if they can't be replaced.


----------



## ocotillo

john117 said:


> Doesn't matter if we do or not if they can't be replaced.


I'm not sure if I've ever see a universal motor on anything above the level of a toy that did not have replaceable brushes. :scratchhead: 

On some appliances, it is admittedly not easy to replace them, but on Kitchen Aid Classic, Artisan and Professional models, it's child's play...


----------



## john117

I have a very nice treadmill that needs the ground brush replaced. It's ten years old, the company that makes the motor is still in business, but I am not sure there are user replaceable brushes there. I'll probably email the manufacturer...


----------



## antechomai

Cletus said:


> Depends on what you do when you're done.
> 
> If you hand it over to you wife and say "Make me some muffins", then yes.
> 
> If you make the muffins yourself, not so much.


I don't know Cletus,
DIY as a man in the kitchen might result in a failure or a better product because men are risky, but also as DIY guys having attempted many things, kind of know what we are doing.

There is food, and there is art. I'll cook food, but when I have the time or guests over, it is art, pleasing to both the eye and pallet. Case in point, at Thanksgiving, when all these 50 year old women poured Kahlua into a glass added cream and stirred. I suggested, maybe it would look nicer if you poured it in slow and give just a swirl so the brown an white would form a spiral you could see through the glass. They knew I was right.

I have a son in-law who is a chef and I watch him like a hawk and memorize every thing he says and does.


----------



## Cletus

antechomai said:


> I have a son in-law who is a chef and I watch him like a hawk and memorize every thing he says and does.


I make a mushroom risotto cedar plank salmon dinner that has started riots.

Did I just say that out loud? Damn.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Dinner...Dinner...Dinner...


----------



## Fozzy

ocotillo said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever see a universal motor on anything above the level of a toy that did not have replaceable brushes. :scratchhead:
> 
> On some appliances, it is admittedly not easy to replace them, but on Kitchen Aid Classic, Artisan and Professional models, it's child's play...


Motor is fine on it. I think I have to replace the planetary. Looks like it busted underneath the bevel gear.


----------



## ocotillo

Fozzy said:


> Motor is fine on it. I think I have to replace the planetary. Looks like it busted underneath the bevel gear.


Ouch!


----------



## Fozzy

Not too bad, I can order one from a third party website for about $40. I already have it disassembled so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Cletus

Fozzy said:


> Motor is fine on it. I think I have to replace the planetary. Looks like it busted underneath the bevel gear.


Quit talking dirty, you suave bastard.


----------



## john117

Still prices of replacement parts are a bit expensive - $25 for a motor brush?


----------



## deload

If there is something that can be DIY around our house, I always take it on rather than pay someone. I teach my son the way my dad taught me. When he hands me the wrong wrench I get frustrated (joking). My son knows a the difference between a pair of channel locks and vice grips. He has operated many different types of power tools- sawzall, mitre, circular, scroll saws. I think its important.
A couple of months ago he and I fixed the washing machine replacing the pump and washer water valve. the parts were 60 bucks. It would have cost a couple of hundred to have someone come out and fix it. I had no idea what I was doing but I figured it out.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I try to DIY what I can. I replaced a temperature sensor on our gas dryer last year. The part cost me under $10 bucks. The location of the sensor was under the drum which meant that I basically had to take the entire unit apart to get the drum out of the way. THAT took me quite a while as I hadn't done it before, and it wasn't that easy. 

Thank goodness for appliancerepair.com which tells you how to diagnose the issue and replace the part. 

I'm sure it would have cost a couple hundred bucks for a repairman to come out and do it.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Ever notice how many lawn mowers have all plastic decks? Even as recently as 2 or 3 years ago you could get a cheap electric push mower with a steel deck. The new ones, once they go, they're gone. No fixing that.


----------



## John Lee

Never been very handy (didn't grow up learning) but I'm trying to gradually up my game. Last year I hung a pot rail from the ceiling, and although in retrospect this was easy as pie, it seemed like a big deal until I did it (had to find the joists, drill for anchors and everything). Just ordered a new shower door because the hardware on the old one is falling apart and not fixable. Gonna try to install it myself -- tile shower stall, read up on how to drill into tile without breaking it. Gotta start somewhere.

Next thing that really needs to get done (assuming I manage the shower door) is a bunch of doors in our place stick and/or the door latches don't catch right. Not really sure how to handle it, but there's always the internet.


----------



## Chris Taylor

I've always been handy. I grew up with a father who would change tubes in TV's, rewire toasters, rebuild porches and fix bikes. He passed that thinking on to me. I'll fix washers, dryers, cars, motorcycles, wiring, carpentry... anything. An the internet is your friend. You can find how to fix anything on the internet, even broken marriages.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

John Lee said:


> Never been very handy (didn't grow up learning) but I'm trying to gradually up my game. Last year I hung a pot rail from the ceiling, and although in retrospect this was easy as pie, it seemed like a big deal until I did it (had to find the joists, drill for anchors and everything). Just ordered a new shower door because the hardware on the old one is falling apart and not fixable. Gonna try to install it myself -- tile shower stall, read up on how to drill into tile without breaking it. Gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Next thing that really needs to get done (assuming I manage the shower door) is a bunch of doors in our place stick and/or the door latches don't catch right. Not really sure how to handle it, but there's always the internet.


Sticky doors? You mean interior doors not cabinet doors? How old is your house? Has it settled? I've always found doors to be a challenge. Assuming they worked properly when they were installed, settling is usually the issue. 

You can plane the door edges a bit to resolve sticking problems, but if the strike plate for the latch has moved relative to the hinges you have to move the strike plate up or down. 

The first thing I always check is if the hinge side jamb has pulled away from the framing at all. It isn't usually the case on interior doors because they're light, but I've seen it before on heavy exterior doors. 

Then I shine a flashlight into the latch area while the door is closed to see if the latch lines up with the hole in the strike plate. If there's a slight misalignment you might be able to enlarge the hole with a file. You might have to chisel out some wood behind the strike plate too.


----------



## tulsy

I like fixing things. I always have, and I always will. I started in trade work when I was a teenager. I looked up to people who worked hard and when I had the opportunity to work with them, my goal was to be the best apprentice they'd ever worked with. I wanted to make their job easier, so when they were about to reach for a wrench, it was already there...I was one step ahead. I earned the respect of the people I worked with and I was eager to work on my own.

Kid these days simply aren't interested, and most fall into trade work as a default because plan A never worked out (ie: plenty of kids I work with wanted to be professional athletes). It's brutally obvious that most of the new trade apprentices are only here for a paycheck, and will put in the least amount of effort as possible. On the plus side, the odd time a good apprentice shows up, he stands out like a sore thumb and gains respect quickly.


----------



## Shoto1984

My current DIY project is installing a cypress t&g ceiling on my front and back patios. It includes a vaulted section and a 90 degree turn. Board lengths up to 14 feet. Solo


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Sounds like a fun project. I love doing finish carpentry. Exposed wood grain really turns me on!  I can't get enough of it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

When we 1st married, my H worked in a Grocery store, just found out we were pregnant with our 1st child.... we had dreams of buying a house in the country but his job left much to be desired income wise... yet we still managed to save money for that down payment.. *HOW*.. *we were do it yourselfers* ! 

This has saved us a TON of money over the years & helped us achieve our dreams really..

We have done some crazy things to save a dime...though looking back, it was GOOD...we can laugh about it. These days , he will use a mechanic now & then.. and we've hired a few contractors in the last 12 yrs.. but our early years... [email protected]#......it was a learning experience..good to have the ability when you need it.. 

Taken from our story thread.. our 1st truck.. a REAL Do it yourself experience!



> He decided he wanted a 4x4 .. We lived on top of a nasty uphill bendy driveway.....this will sound so Red Neckish.... he found this '79 Chevy 4x4 shortbed for $700 with a couple thousand in new parts never opened ...he was specifically looking for a STICK SHIFT ....here it was.... THE CATCH* >>* the Truck was in Pieces, had to be hauled home......the Cab was being used as a Akita dog box when we went to look at it....almost wish I got a picture of that !
> 
> Yep...we bought it... Had a friend who literally breathes Mechanics ... called him - he was up for helping us...... They put that thing together piece by piece - took 3 weeks...
> 
> My main job was cleaning the "Dog Box" Cab, I was the "body" woman...with grinding wheel /Bondo /putty in hand....got it masked for painting....I also manned the Jack to get that Transmission bolted in place..
> 
> We'd take Day trips to a huge Junk Yard looking for special parts to spruce it up... we had to be a sight .. bringing our little boy in a red wagon with our lunches...it's a wonder we were allowed to do this..
> 
> Watching 6 grown men trying to attach the BED onto the Cab (the Cab heavier to handle)... never having done this before, was pretty entertaining / Exciting ...there I was with my video camera in hand...  our truck is finally in one piece! Time for celebration!
> 
> Before and after the Paint Job.. ..he was so proud of that Truck...I think we got 7 yrs out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the thing is...he learned so much about Mechanics during this Project Truck... his confidence grew, he felt he could tackle anything ....We rarely had to hire anyone to work on our vehicles over the past 20+ yrs (much $$ saved)...he even worked on some friends & made a few $$.
> 
> Sometimes he'd get in a bind...I'd hear him swearing like a truck driver out in the garage... he'd calm down...craft himself a handmade tool - to get himself out of the mess...(this has always amazed me)... he might walk in the house and say *>>* "I'm gonna get that mother if it kills me!"...very stubborn in this way...he just refused to ask anyone for help...I think I'd bomb the garage if it was ME... It might take a day or 2 but the man always gets the Job done...


Then our 2nd house, it was block and uninsulated, the gas bills were killing us, so we decided to build a chimney, put in new duct work and put in a wood coal furnace (yeah this is really going backwards I know) ...but that solved it....no more $400 monthly gas bills.. that place was a money suck!... Oh we were slaving to wood for a winter or 2 before we sold it.... but still... we saved money!.. here is one of our wood piles..before he got to splitting it..










I'm often going on how my H is "tipped Beta" ... I think if anything, his handyman skills *UP* his Alpha....which I so appreciate , I KNOW this UPS my attraction to him.. .like









Just saying...a man can go to work every day in a suit & tie, make 6 figures but still need to hire someone to change a few pipes... a good Handy Man is worth his weight in gold.....


----------



## Forest

If any of you watch TV off the Roku, there is a fun show on the Shine Channel. Its from Britain and called "Building a New Life In The Country".

Each episode is a different city dweller/family that wants to chuck life in the big city and start over in a rural setting. Lots of old houses, barns being salvaged. Always a great look at the hard work and unexpected pitfalls in restoration/building.


----------



## Forest

VermisciousKnid said:


> Sounds like a fun project. I love doing finish carpentry. Exposed wood grain really turns me on!  I can't get enough of it.


I built our house with an old friend who is a fantastic carpenter. I was pretty novice. 

I thought I'd just love the finish work, because I liked woodshop in HS, and building little things. Turns out, I didn't really like it. My buddy wisely pushed me toward other things, and did most of the intricate work himself. Very wise.

Oddly, the things I was dreading: framing and staining/finishing were the things I liked most. I sanded, stained, and sealed every wood surface and door in this house. Count the doors in your house, (don't forget those closets) you'll be amazed how many there are. All of ours are wood and stained.

He still calls me asking if I want to finish doors and woodwork. No one wants to do it anymore.


----------



## WonkyNinja

sidney2718 said:


> Even the things that can be fixed often need professionals. Car repair (besides some obvious things) now needs special computers to access the on-board diagnostics.


Actually, there's an App for that. Well there is if you're on Android anyway.

You can get a bluetooth diagnostic adapter and a $5 called Torque and all the engine diagnostic codes are available.

You can even log your engine data in real-time to their website so that you can look at a graph of your engine data vs time, then overlay it onto Google maps if you like.

I'm not sure what happens if you log yourself doing 100+mph to the web but that is your lookout.


----------



## Cletus

WonkyNinja said:


> Actually, there's an App for that. Well there is if you're on Android anyway.
> 
> You can get a bluetooth diagnostic adapter and a $5 called Torque and all the engine diagnostic codes are available.


Great for reading an engine code, useless for accessing the onboard diagnostics or reading non-OBDII codes.

Still, I bought the diagnostic system that works for two of my cars for about $120, complete with the interface module and the laptop software required to run it. There's is now very little that I cannot at least diagnose on my own.


----------



## 3putt

VermisciousKnid said:


> I try to DIY what I can. I replaced a temperature sensor on our gas dryer last year. The part cost me under $10 bucks. The location of the sensor was under the drum which meant that I basically had to take the entire unit apart to get the drum out of the way. THAT took me quite a while as I hadn't done it before, and it wasn't that easy.
> 
> Thank goodness for appliancerepair.com which tells you how to diagnose the issue and replace the part.
> 
> I'm sure it would have cost a couple hundred bucks for a repairman to come out and do it.


Washers and dryers are flaky. There's no middle ground when it comes to repairs; it's either very easy or one aggravating b!tch.


----------



## northernlights

My dad taught me a lot. I'll never forget when he said to me, "come on out to the garage and I'll teach you how to change your oil. Then you'll realize what a great deal it is to pay someone $15 to do it for you." Ha! I still think of that every time I get an oil change.

Last summer he and I worked on our boat. He can fix anything, it's what he does for a living. I was always his number 1 helper growing up because my skinny arms and small hands could reach dropped screws and whatnot. 

He's learned something from me too--the reason fixing things was always in the man's domain is because you can't get anything done with little ones underfoot, needing you for something every few minutes. Might have been the first time he realized how much a mom does.


----------



## John Lee

So I was inspired by what another poster wrote about learning through trial and error and attempting stuff you don't know how to do, so I decided to work toward being more handy around the house. This weekend I'm replacing a shower door -- I got the old one and all its hardware off today after mighty struggles with some very old, rusty, stripped-to-hell screws. Bought carbide-tipped drill bits so I can drill into the bathroom tile. I'm also going to replace a bunch of doorknobs -- would be easy except there's a lot of settling at play and stuff not lining up right. I also managed to locate the problem in a light fixture that wasn't working although I'm not sure how to fix it -- it takes one of those long, narrow halogen bulbs and there's a little connector tip that appears to have just snapped off -- so the "receiving" end is just not making contact with the bulb (sorry, not great with terminology). But I'll figure it out, I'm sure there's a replacement part or something. 

I figure I know a lot of people no smarter than me who can figure this stuff out so why can't I? And if I start with simple stuff, I can eventually move to bigger stuff.


----------



## Nucking Futs

John Lee said:


> So I was inspired by what another poster wrote about learning through trial and error and attempting stuff you don't know how to do, so I decided to work toward being more handy around the house. This weekend I'm replacing a shower door -- I got the old one and all its hardware off today after mighty struggles with some very old, rusty, stripped-to-hell screws. Bought carbide-tipped drill bits so I can drill into the bathroom tile. I'm also going to replace a bunch of doorknobs -- would be easy except there's a lot of settling at play and stuff not lining up right. I also managed to locate the problem in a light fixture that wasn't working although I'm not sure how to fix it -- it takes one of those long, narrow halogen bulbs and there's a little connector tip that appears to have just snapped off -- so the "receiving" end is just not making contact with the bulb (sorry, not great with terminology). But I'll figure it out, I'm sure there's a replacement part or something.
> 
> I figure I know a lot of people no smarter than me who can figure this stuff out so why can't I? And if I start with simple stuff, I can eventually move to bigger stuff.


I don't think I would bother fixing a halogen lamp. Power hungry bastards. If you like the fixture you can get a standard light socket from Lowes/Home Depot/Menards/whatever and convert it to led.


----------



## Fozzy

Tomorrow morning I'm fixing my brakes and installing a bidet. I'm not sure if I'm more excited about being able to stop my car, or power washing my bean-bag from a seated position.


----------



## John Lee

Nucking Futs said:


> I don't think I would bother fixing a halogen lamp. Power hungry bastards. If you like the fixture you can get a standard light socket from Lowes/Home Depot/Menards/whatever and convert it to led.


This is actually a great idea, one of those "why didn't I think of it" moments. Thx.

I don't love the fixture (kind of ugly ceiling fan/light combo that came with the place) but may just stick with it for now because I don't want to spend the money to buy a new fixture.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

A real bidet or a bidet attachment for an existing toilet? I've never had a bathroom with enough floor space for a stand alone bidet.


----------



## Fozzy

It's an attachment unit. I didn't even know these existed until yesterday. Thank God for 2 day shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TPGPUW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Amplexor

northernlights said:


> My dad taught me a lot. I'll never forget when he said to me, "come on out to the garage and I'll teach you how to change your oil. Then you'll realize what a great deal it is to pay someone $15 to do it for you." Ha! I still think of that every time I get an oil change.


If you're still getting oil changes for $15, please post the service location.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Re: bidet attachments

Me either, and I'm usually up on the latest home improvement type developments and trends.


----------



## SamuraiJack

For guys looking to get "handy"...I suggest your local book stores and look in the used book sections.
I have picked up a few really nice DIY books for next to nothing.


----------



## John Lee

SamuraiJack said:


> For guys looking to get "handy"...I suggest your local book stores and look in the used book sections.
> I have picked up a few really nice DIY books for next to nothing.


Do you have any thoughts on what are/aren't good areas or projects to start with when your skills are more limited? Like what you would absolutely not attempt vs what you would?

For reference I live in an apartment, but own it, so I can do work but certain things are not going to come into play (roofing, drainage, gutters, yard, anything requiring a large workshop space).


----------



## Constable Odo

Fozzy said:


> It's an attachment unit. I didn't even know these existed until yesterday. Thank God for 2 day shipping.


I don't think I could get used to a stream of cold water shooting up my ass. Its hard enough not to have my little starfish revert to lock-down mode like in a rioting prison when Dr. JellyFinger comes to visit...


----------



## Amplexor

SamuraiJack said:


> For guys looking to get "handy"...I suggest your local book stores and look in the used book sections.
> I have picked up a few really nice DIY books for next to nothing.


Sorry

The use of the word "Handy" then referencing a specific area of a book store kinda creeps me out. Just say'n


----------



## Fozzy

Constable Odo said:


> I don't think I could get used to a stream of cold water shooting up my ass. Its hard enough not to have my little starfish revert to lock-down mode like in a rioting prison when Dr. JellyFinger comes to visit...


Pro-tip: If you have an aversion to Poseidon's Kiss, just drop a few squares of TP in the bowl beforehand.


----------



## GusPolinski

I grill my own steaks.

That counts... right?


----------



## Amplexor

GusPolinski said:


> I grill my own steaks.
> 
> That counts... right?


Only if done using an acetylene torch and a grill made from the radiator of a 68 Chevy Impala.


----------



## SamuraiJack

John Lee said:


> Do you have any thoughts on what are/aren't good areas or projects to start with when your skills are more limited? Like what you would absolutely not attempt vs what you would?
> 
> For reference I live in an apartment, but own it, so I can do work but certain things are not going to come into play (roofing, drainage, gutters, yard, anything requiring a large workshop space).


Well, I started as a kid with woodworking and repairing furniture. I do a lot of optics too.
Im lucky enough to have my own space to putter...and my GF just gave me a welder!
(I dont know how she packs so much awesome into that cute little body...but she does! )


----------



## SamuraiJack

Amplexor said:


> Only if done using an acetylene torch and a grill made from the radiator of a 68 Chevy Impala.


Argh, Argh, Arghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog

God Damn Ford Designers and Engineers. Take one of them at random every day and shoot them.

2004 Focus suffered a wiper blade motor and shaft connection failure because the god damn designers didn't account for the fact that water can freeze and when it collects in the god damn well where the motor is mounted so the ice interferes with and jams the movement of the god damn shaft connection to the point where the connection between the motor armature shaft and and the pantograph-like assembly can actually shear off. Because low and behold the god damn morons who built it used a plastic toothed cam. Which of course is a not an actual part you can source, you have to replace the entire god damn motor and connector shaft assembly as one unit. 

In other words, putting a 10 cent 20A fuse on the line to prevent the motor from frying is totally a f^cking waste of time because the mechanical assembly will self destruct before the god damn fuse blows. Or even the god damn relay or solenoid. 

So I've got a completely serviceable motor that runs.And I need replace a the whole shebang because the morons who designed it are dumb as rocks. And guess what, unless drill a LOT of wholes in the area it's going to happen again because hey it gets cold in the winter you idiots.


----------



## Runs like Dog

BTW a horn for the this car is laughable. First off they mount it standard with the open part pointing up so it fills with water. And the horn itself is a plain old $9 horn with a one of a kind 50 cent custom electrical connector. You have two choices - you buy a horn from the dealer for $50 or you can strip and rewire the connection by hand with solder.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Anyone ever try to place the headlight blubs in one? You need two large surgical forceps about 12" long each and a dental mirror. If you don't have that you'll need a head mounted 24-30" fiberoptic camera, one forceps and a ton of practice. Takes about 45 minutes the first time you try. On my Camry it takes under 90 seconds for each one.


----------



## SpinDaddy

Runs like Dog said:


> Anyone ever try to place the headlight blubs in one? You need two large surgical forceps about 12" long each and a dental mirror. If you don't have that you'll need a head mounted 24-30" fiberoptic camera, one forceps and a ton of practice. Takes about 45 minutes the first time you try. On my Camry it takes under 90 seconds for each one.


LMAO – Dog, I assume you’re talking about a Ford engineered product of the early 2000 era. We had a Volvo V-40 wagon of that vintage (Ford owned and Ford re-engineered at that time – that was when over the objection of the Swedes – Ford put cup holders in all Volvos). I don’t know how many $20 halogen bulbs I replaced in that rig . . . . but after we traded it in, for an American made Subaru, I found a coffee can with about $80 worth of spare bulbs.


----------



## Runs like Dog

SpinDaddy said:


> LMAO – Dog, I assume you’re talking about a Ford engineered product of the early 2000 era. We had a Volvo V-40 wagon of that vintage (Ford owned and Ford re-engineered at that time – that was when over the objection of the Swedes – Ford put cup holders in all Volvos). I don’t know how many $20 halogen bulbs I replaced in that rig . . . . but after we traded it in, for an American made Subaru, I found a coffee can with about $80 worth of spare bulbs.


2004 Focus SE. Their "World Car" platform. The real fix is to carefully saw the plastic housing in half and wrap it back together with duct tape. When you need to replace the bulb, remove the tape and pull one of the half sections of the housing off. It's really the only way to address it without going insane. The housing a plastic cylinder narrower than your hand and about 9" deep. The bulbs aren't mounted with a twist in they're slid in straight and to hold them in there's a pivoting spring clip that has to be pulled down, slipped over the electrical connector and snapped into place. All the while you have to hold the bulb in manually because otherwise the weight of the electrical cable will pull it right out of the mounting hole. 

It's designed by monkeys.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Runs like Dog said:


> God Damn Ford Designers and Engineers. Take one of them at random every day and shoot them.
> 
> 2004 Focus suffered a wiper blade motor and shaft connection failure because the god damn designers didn't account for the fact that water can freeze and when it collects in the god damn well where the motor is mounted so the ice interferes with and jams the movement of the god damn shaft connection to the point where the connection between the motor armature shaft and and the pantograph-like assembly can actually shear off. Because low and behold the god damn morons who built it used *a plastic toothed cam. Which of course is a not an actual part you can source, you have to replace the entire god damn motor and connector shaft assembly as one unit. *
> 
> In other words, putting a 10 cent 20A fuse on the line to prevent the motor from frying is totally a f^cking waste of time because the mechanical assembly will self destruct before the god damn fuse blows. Or even the god damn relay or solenoid.
> 
> So I've got a completely serviceable motor that runs.And I need replace a the whole shebang because the morons who designed it are dumb as rocks. And guess what, unless drill a LOT of wholes in the area it's going to happen again because hey it gets cold in the winter you idiots.


This is why you need a 3d printer.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Nucking Futs said:


> This is why you need a 3d printer.


I wouldn't mind an old fashioned straight hydraulic system so no motor transmission assembly is needed.


----------



## Fozzy

Runs like Dog said:


> I wouldn't mind an old fashioned straight hydraulic system so no motor transmission assembly is needed.


That's what she said.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Runs like Dog said:


> I wouldn't mind an old fashioned straight hydraulic system so no motor transmission assembly is needed.


That's not what you want to tell your wife though. You want to tell her that you either need a new car because parts for this one are no longer available or you need a 3d printer to make the parts.


----------



## Fozzy

Why stop at a 3D printer when a plasma cutter may be in the works?


----------



## Nucking Futs

Fozzy said:


> Why stop at a 3D printer when a plasma cutter may be in the works?


Who said anything about stopping? I'm suggesting he start with a 3d printer. That's the first tool I would think of to create the part he needs. Then a cnc lathe. He can't make the part he needs with just a plasma cutter.

But he does need a plasma cutter. Everyone does.:smthumbup:


----------



## northernlights

Runs like Dog said:


> God Damn Ford Designers and Engineers. Take one of them at random every day and shoot them.


My dad and I put new headlights in the Aerostar. Zomg, biggest pain of my life!

And the oil changes here aren't $15 anymore. That was 20 years ago


----------



## northernlights

Ha, I posted my headlight comment before I read yours! It was maybe a 1990 aerostar, maybe 1992. It was unbelievable, my skinny arms didn't help at all that day!


----------



## Fozzy

Finished installing my Astor CB1000 bidet attachment. Now, I just wait.....


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Wait for what?


----------



## Fozzy

For nature's call, of course. FYI, it's like a firehose from heaven, aimed by an angel of mercy.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Fozzy said:


> For nature's call, of course. FYI, it's like a firehose from heaven, aimed by an angel of mercy.


When you replace a washer in the kitchen faucet do you wait for dirty dishes to test it?

Besides, a gunnery crew doesn't zero in in the target on the first shot. You need to have it lined up before you really need it!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Nucking Futs said:


> That's not what you want to tell your wife though. You want to tell her that you either need a new car because parts for this one are no longer available or you need a 3d printer to make the parts.


It's not my car. It's an 'extra' car we lent to one kid after his car was totaled in a 7 car pile up last month. He's now borrowing another 'extra' car we kept at home after another of my kids was hit by a car a few months ago and wound up in the hospital with a shattered arm and leg. He's not driving for a few months.


----------



## John Lee

Well I did it, I installed the pivot shower door in the tile shower. Definitely a degree of difficulty harder than any other home improvement thing I've done, even though I know it's probably not much to some of you. The door came out on a slight angle, not 100% square, but you can only see it if you look at the bottom threshold. Instructions were kind of bad in re how to line it up properly. 

Anyway, feeling pretty good, ready to take on another project. I guess getting the interior doors to line up properly is the next step (sanding, possibly moving the latch plates, a couple of new door handles). 

After that I want to redo one of the closets as a proper utility closet.


----------



## Constable Odo

I have so many things on my to-do list this summer I'm wondering if I'll have any time to get out on my motorcycle.

I want to install another zone of baseboard heat on my second floor (300 y/o farmhouse w/ no heat on the 2nd floor)... I want to rip out the old hearth I have my wood stove installed on and install a new brick hearth (stove only requires ember protection, but I want the thermal mass of brick to aid in retaining/radiant heat overnight). I need to build a roof over my wood storage area. I need to add a new concrete paver stone walkway from my rear patio to front staircase and oil fill tubes. Need to do some roof work to repair damage from ice dams this winter, and install some new heat wires. Going to add a skylight/roof access panel on a dormer on the rear of the house I built 7 years ago so I can get out there in the winter and clear snow as necessary (no independent access now unless I want to climb a 31' ladder to get up there otherwise)... I also need to finish the rebuild on my 99 FLSTS which has been sitting for 3 years now.


----------



## Kobo

Thats an interesting finding. I've found youtube can get you through most "routine" jobs. And if you have access to tools or a shop and the time you can do a lot of the more difficult jobs.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

My plans for the upcoming repair season:

Replace the 60 year old original double hung windows on my house with replacement windows. In my last house, I was poor and I restored all of them. That was a pain (pun intended). I stripped the paint, removed the cracked glazing compound, primed the dried out muntins so that the new glazing compound would remain pliable, re-bedded the glazing, applied glaziers points, re-applied the compound (DAP-33), primed, painted, and re-hung the sash weights on 32 sashes. Came out great, but now that I have cash there's no way I would go through that again. 

I also plan to throw away a whole bunch of crap that's currently clogging my attic and garage.


----------



## 3putt

Ran across this today. Don't even think about watching if you're offended by seriously salty language. The link may not be SFW as well.

Hilarious Guide to Replace your Headlights


----------

